# 2R22eR BG Commander on Being One Month Into ROTO



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2009)

*From theory to practice: Reflections on a month of operations in theatre*
Lieutenant-Colonel Jocelyn Paul, CEFCOM feature, 25 May 09
Article link

As I write these lines, precisely a month has passed since my arrival in the theatre of operations. The last 30 days went by at lightning speed, taking us through the entire range of emotions. As you all know, Trooper Karine Blais of the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada lost her life the day before the change of command from the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group to the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group (2R22eR BG). At the same time, unfortunately, several soldiers were wounded.

The sub-units are now at their respective operational bases, and they have all begun patrolling their areas of responsibility. Most of our platoons and troops have already been under enemy attack in the form of improvised explosive devices, and both direct and indirect fire. Every day, the members of the 2 R22eR BG work to improve their situational awareness with respect to both the terrain and the Afghan people. For us older folks, it’s very impressive to see how omnipresent technology has become in the battle group command post. This technology helps commanders at every level do their job better, but it never replaces the human factor. On the ground, an infanteer, a sapper or a trooper must always be the first in the order of march during any advance on a path or a road, or to check a building for booby-traps. The courage demonstrated by all the soldiers of the battle group is exemplary, and the heart of our joint unit is a very impressive spirit of co-operation and comradeship. Collaboration between the various branches of the combat arms is not limited to the squadron, battery or company level; it reaches right down to section level.

Operations security prevents me from going into detail, but I can say at least that, during the last four weeks, the 2 R22eR BG has conducted operations at the platoon, company and squadron level almost every day, and one operation involved the entire battle group working together. The basic truth of insurrection is now reality for all of us. The enemy is very furtive, and avoids direct engagement with us. The insurgents put into practice all the rebels’ techniques, including threats to population centres and assassinations. They attack the easiest targets, such as members of the Afghan army and police. Although their reliability and quality are not always the best, the local security forces are generally notable for their outstanding courage. Every week, several of them are killed or wounded.

The Taliban hide among the people and, when they engage us with direct or indirect fire, these contacts are generally very short. Although it is very difficult to force insurgents to stand and fight, we have a range of methods to make this happen. Since we are constantly under observation, we must at all costs avoid becoming predictable in either our movements or the way we manoeuvre. Consequently, over the next few months, the 2 R22eR Battle Group will be called on to conduct mounted, dismounted and air-mobile operations.

Finally, I must say that the future of this country is definitely in the Afghans’ own hands. Despite all our doctrine, equipment and resources, it is difficult to find an insurgent who hides in the very heart of the civilian population. One of the metaphors I use the most with my soldiers is that of the fly-fisherman who has to catch the single rainbow trout swimming in a lake full of speckled trout. This is an exceptionally difficult task, and one of the best ways to achieve it is to ensure that Afghan soldiers and civilians keep us informed about insurgents’ movements. To reach that point, however, we must get out of our vehicles, hit the ground in large numbers, and talk to the people, who find themselves between a rock and a hard place. In short, we have to keep the Afghans safe as much on the psychological level as on the physical, by being present among them.

This first month of operations in Afghanistan has shown me clearly that, even today, infantry soldiers are still the best security for a population caught in the middle of an insurrection. Without safety, it’s futile to hope that governance and development will develop and bring Afghanistan back into the great community of nations.

_LCol Jocelyn Paul is the commanding officer of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group deployed in Kandahar, Afghanistan, on Rotation 7 of Operation ATHENA._


----------

